

Staticwebsync: automating the fiddly bits of hosting web sites on S3/CloudFront - JJC1138
http://staticwebsync.com/

======
JJC1138
There seemed to be a lot of interest when Amazon announced the new S3 features
for hosting web sites a few weeks ago (I think I saw three separate HN posts
about it), so I thought I'd announce this new tool here. The idea of it is to
take out the painful bits of using S3 and CloudFront (like doing cache
invalidations) so that you don't need to know anything specific about how the
services work to use them. Hopefully it makes syncing to CloudFront as easy as
using FTP or rsync.

